# Colchonero, en su milenario



## Lurrezko

*¡Oh, Colchonero, zalamero, truhan*!* (*obsérvese el seguidismo académico, por mor del endecasílabo)
Cuasi-madrigal para voz blanca, crótalo solista y la tuna de Wordreference

*
¡Oh, Colchonero, zalamero, truhan!*
Lenguaraz, diletante,
desaforado forero, feraz
opinante, sagaz, desopilante.
(Burla burlando van los mil delante.)

¡Colchonero, Colchonero,
forero de la forería,
el día que te registraste
grandes señales había!

Oye el eco de mi post
que restalla: ¡Que te den!
Elogios, arrumacos.
Que te den merecidos comentarios.
(Estribillo)
¡Que te den y te vayan dando!
En el trance de tu milenario.

Un abrazo


----------



## Namarne

Bueno, bueno, yo por mi parte voy dando elogiosos comentarios, como no podía ser menos.  
Enhorabuena por tus 1.000 primeros posts (y por algunos "poquitos" MP).  

Un abrazo ¡y que dure!  

Jordi


----------



## romarsan

*No puedo competir con la vena poética de nuestro muy ilustre y nunca bien ponderado amigo Lurrezko, así que recurro a la cultura popular, que a todos nos conmueve, para dedicarte estas líneas de felicitación, no por escuchadas menos sentidas:

COLCHONEROOOOOOOOOOOOO RA! RA! RA!

No cambies amigo. Felicidades.

*


----------



## Colchonero

*Lurrezko*: ¿Qué puedo decir? La letra es fantástica, pero me llegan rumores de que el arreglo para crótalos, tuba y tuna de WR es... asombroso. Ya me imagino a Aldonza dando volatines con la pandereta. En fin, niño, que muchas gracias públicas, por la letrilla y por las muchas, estupendas, inagotables sonrisas.

*Nam*: El primero en saludarme cuando aterricé en el foro y el primero en echarme más de un capote. Se te quiere, nano. Y sí, algún que otro MP se nos ha colado por ahí...

*Romarsan*: Muchas gracias, cielo. Pero, mira, precisamente estoy pensando en cambiar; de avatar, digo. Es que el bebé enfurruñado ya ha crecido...


----------



## Calambur

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Oye el eco de mi post
> que restalla: *¡Que te den!*


¡Vaya! Entre el romancero y Lope de Vega me he quedado sin palabras.
Pero eso de *¡Que te den!* sonaría medio mal por estas tierras...

Felicitaciones por tus mil aportes, *Colchonero*, y por tu buen humor, que siempre viene de perlas.


----------



## Colchonero

*Vivi*, guapísima, muchas gracias por pasarte y dejar tu comentario. Y gracias también a Mimí (si es ella la del avatar). Miles de besos.


----------



## la_machy

Muchas felicidades, Colchonero . 

Lo menos me he divertido leyendo muchos de tus posts.

Besos para ese bebé enfurruñado.


Marie


----------



## Colchonero

Gracias, *Marie*, precisamente andaba pensando en molestarte con un MP para hacerte alguna consulta sobre Sonora. Me alegra que te rías con mis tonterías (de alguna forma tengo que desmentir el ceño fruncido del bebote) Muchos besos, preciosa.


----------



## la_machy

Será un gusto responder cualquier cosa de Sonora, mi tierra adorada.

A propósito, desde allá te dejo este regalito, espero que te gusten, son realmente deliciosas .


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

El amigo Lurrezko te escribe unas estrofas que exudan tanta inspiración, que si tratara de seguirle el tranco, seguro que ya irías por tu bimilenio y yo, tratando de dar con la primera rima. Yo no te mando besos, pero te mando un abrazo.


----------



## Agró

Es fácil entender por qué a los culés nos caen bien los colchoneros. Mi homenaje a ese equipo y a esa afición, una de las más auténticas que conozco.

Felicidades por esa cifra de geniales comentarios, los primeros de una larguísima (esperemos) contribución.

Saludos

Luis (con permiso de don Zapatones)


----------



## Lurrezko

Calambur said:


> Pero eso de *¡Que te den!* sonaría medio mal por estas tierras...



Tú siempre viendo dobles sentidos donde no los hay...


----------



## HalloweenJr

¡Rayos, siempre llego más tarde! En fin, mis felicitaciones para Colchonero (que espero que cambie su avatar. xD). Falta Aldonza, a ver que dice por aquí . Bueno, te dejo mi regalo (el regalo más grande que hay, y que me costó un montón de pasta ). Espero que después no me llamen *tuki*.

¡Saludos!


----------



## Colchonero

*Adolfo*, aprecio tanto tus abrazos como tus comentarios. Muchas gracias de verdad. ¿Peñarol o Nacional? Ahora me dices que eres el único uruguayo al que no le gusta el fútbol y me matas 

*Agró*, siempre unidos contra las fuerzas del Imperio y su malvado Darth Vader.  ¿13.000 mensajes? Dios del cielo, pensaba cambiar la foto del bebé cabreado pero, comparado contigo, sigo sintiéndome muuuuy pequeñajo. Abrazos también para ti.


----------



## cbrena

Bueno bueno bueno (famosa frase de todo aquel que no sabe qué decir). Finalmente llegaste al milenario antes que yo. 

Felicidades. Eres una joya de forero, y como las buenas joyas, tus aportaciones no tienen precio.

Muchas gracias por hacerme reír.

Un abrazo.


----------



## Colchonero

*Halloween*, no sé si serás tuki pero ¡realmente manejas pasta! Regalos así son los que hacen falta. Por Aldonza ni te preocupes: una vuelta en mi nuevo bólido y la tengo ganada. Muchas gracias. Pronto me alcanzas.


----------



## Colchonero

*Cbrena*, cielo, te esperé pero me rechazaste; creo que has preferido irte con cierto isleño guaperas . Un beso muy gordo para la búha más imprescindible. A ver si algún día intercambiamos MP


----------



## ROSANGELUS

ENHORABUENA POR TUS MIL APORTES​
Cada vez que te leo, es una agradable sorpresa/aprendizaje/risa/curiosidad/broma/alegría, etc...

En fin, Muy divertido leerte 

Gracias por estar aquí , Te dejo mi regalo, claro que nada que ver con el de HallowenJr...pero es un colchonero.

Es que las que no sabemos de futbol, no sabemos...

Abrazote y sigue asi...

ROSANGELUS​


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

_Colchonero., Colchonero, que hoy cumples el día entero…_
¡Ah no! Ese verso ya lo dije.
_Que por mayo era por mayo_
_Cuando hace la calor, _
_Y trovador soñador un favor_
_A la luz del albor he perdido una flor_
_¿Una flor de rubí? Aun mejor: un clavel carmesí_
_En abril aguas mil, si te he visto no te vi._
_Del salón en el ángulo oscuro_
_De su dueño tal vez olvidada … veíase el arpa._
_Mañana le abriremos, respondía, _
_Para lo mismo responder mañana._

Colch, ¡muchísimas felicidades y muchísimas gracias por todo lo que me haces reír! En el fondo fondo tienes gracia.
No he sido capaz de superar el verso lurrezkiano: ya me duele, ya. 
Repetimos todos: _¡Que te den y te vayan dando!_
_En el trance de tu milenario._

PD: ¿Cuándo dices que salimos en tu nuevo coche?


----------



## Colchonero

Gracias por el regalo, *Rosangelus*, tengo colchones para el resto de mi vida   Los iré usando. Y gracias también por tu amabilidad. Tenemos que coincidir más (y siempre con una sonrisa). Abrazos fuertes.


----------



## Colchonero

*Nonna* querida, mira que eres traviesa: tienes casi tanta mala lengua como yo. _¿En el fondo tienes gracia? _Arrieros somos... Venga, va, paso a buscarte cualquier día y nos vamos por ahí a quemar goma y a compartir una botellita de lo que tú sabes; bueno, tratándose de ti mejor una garrafa grande.  Besazos. A ver si terminas de instalarte y vuelves a trastear por aquí con la frecuencia debida.


----------



## Pinairun

Es un muchacho excelente, es un muchacho excelente, es un muchacho excelenteeee... y siempre lo será.

Venga, otra vez,  ¡todos a una!

Es un muchacho excelente, es un muchacho excelente, es un muchacho excelenteeee... y siempre lo será.

Si escribes como escribes siendo tan chiquito, qué no harás cuando crezcas...

¡Felicidades, _colchonero_!


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Pina, ¿cómo lo pronunciamos, digo para unificar: ekscelente o escelente?


----------



## Pinairun

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Pina, ¿cómo lo pronunciamos, digo para unificar: ekscelente o escelente?


 
Como quieras, niña. Estamos de fiesta y no vamos a andar con remilgos.


----------



## Colchonero

*Pina* querida, ya te echaba de menos por aquí. Y otra que tal: 14000 mensajes y pico. Así no creceré nunca. Siempre me sentiré pequeño, pequeño. Un besazo muy fuerte.


----------



## HalloweenJr

aldonzalorenzo said:


> PD: ¿Cuándo dices que salimos en tu nuevo coche?


 
Le falta edad para manejar. . . xD


----------



## HalloweenJr

Colchonero said:


> *Pina* querida, ya te echaba de menos por aquí. Y otra que tal: 14000 mensajes y pico. Así no creceré nunca. Siempre me sentiré pequeño, pequeño. Un besazo muy fuerte.


 
Dímelo a mí. . . A este paso también me sentiré como _el pequeño terror_ (y ese otro apodo es por mi apodo original ). Creo que no miraré mucho este hilo, porque tengo mañana una evaluación de matemática de las más terroríficas.


----------



## kreiner

Y pensar que si no es por cbrena (gracias) se me pasa esta gloriosa efeméride (no seamos puristas, ya sé que no un aniversario ).
Una cordial felicitación a un dignísimo rival... en lo futbolístico y a un acertadísimo forero (algún día el DRAE recogerá esta acepción ).


----------



## Agró

kreiner said:


> Una cordial felicitación a un dignísimo rival... en lo futbolístico (...).


Esto me interesa. ¿Podrías clarificar?


----------



## Colchonero

Si es que Cbrena es el pegamento necesario para toda esta banda de charlatanes...  Gracias, *Kreiner*, te debo unas taciñas y algo sólido para acompañar. Y luego un cafelito en el Derby. ¿Hace?


----------



## Colchonero

HalloweenJr said:


> Dímelo a mí. . . A este paso también me sentiré como _el pequeño terror_ (y ese otro apodo es por mi apodo original ). Creo que no miraré mucho este hilo, porque tengo mañana una evaluación de matemática de las más terroríficas.


 
Pues a estudiar, jovenzuelo. A ver si llegas a ser un hombre de provecho (al contrario de los que andamos por aquí )


----------



## kreiner

Agró said:


> Esto me interesa. ¿Podrías clarificar?


 
Hoy no me atrevo con un navarro, porque le hemos sacado un puntito al Osasuna. Pero, salvando las distancias, colchoneros y deportivistas nos disputamos el título a hinchada sufridora.


----------



## cbrena

Y ahora que los menores se van a estudiar matemáticas, y van apareciendo más caballeros, y que el anfitrión ya nos ha ido recibiendo a la puerta. ¿Sacamos ya las bebidas y empezamos la fiesta? ¿O qué? Se admite un poquito de charleta sobre futbol, por eso del nick del homenajeado, pero sin abusar.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Colchonero said:


> Ahora me dices que eres el único uruguayo al que no le gusta el fútbol y me matas


Lo que sin duda te mataría, estimado, sería tener que ver un partido de fútbol uruguayo. A los diez minutos pedirías a gritos que cambien de canal.


----------



## HalloweenJr

Colchonero said:


> Pues a estudiar, jovenzuelo. A ver si llegas a ser un hombre de provecho (al contrario de los que andamos por aquí )


 
Añoro ser de la generación productiva. . . A este paso del estudio y la constancia, jóvenes como yo llegaremos a ser grandes en la vida. Lo que más le cuesta aprender a todo mi salón es matemática. . . e imagínate cuando veamos la Ley de ohm (electricidad). Todo el mundo en el barranco, y sólo pensando en puros *betas*; y no, no estoy juzgando ni insultando a nadie, es para que lo piensen. Por cierto, *betas *son los chismes .


----------



## kreiner

cbrena said:


> ¿Sacamos ya las bebidas y empezamos la fiesta? ¿O qué?


 
Pese a la sugerencia que me hizo el amigo Lurrezko en otro hilo, no sabría cómo compartir online algo más que una foto del whisky que me estoy saboreando en este momento .


----------



## kreiner

HalloweenJr said:


> Por cierto, *betas *son los chismes .


 
Mecachis (se me nota la edad). Y yo creyendo que estabas empezando a hablar en griego.


----------



## Agró

kreiner said:


> Hoy no me atrevo con un navarro, porque le hemos sacado un puntito al *a* Osasuna. Pero, salvando las distancias, colchoneros y deportivistas nos disputamos el título a hinchada sufridora.


Quedo más tranquilo; me había temido lo peor.


----------



## Lurrezko

cbrena said:


> Y ahora que los menores se van a estudiar matemáticas, y van apareciendo más caballeros, y que el anfitrión ya nos ha ido recibiendo a la puerta. ¿Sacamos ya las bebidas y empezamos la fiesta? ¿O qué? Se admite un poquito de charleta sobre futbol, por eso del nick del homenajeado, pero sin abusar.



¡Eso digo yo! Colchonero, ¿cuándo sale la priva? Nos tienes secos, muchacho...


----------



## HalloweenJr

cbrena said:


> Y ahora que los menores se van a estudiar matemáticas, (...).


 
Ya va. . . a mí no me vas a jod. . .  Caution: it's not a insult


----------



## kreiner

Agró. Ahora me entero de que los navarros no usáis el artículo con Osasuna. Que, por lo que visto por ahí, significa algo así como salud o fuerza, ¿no? ¿O tengo que abrir otro hilo para una pregunta distinta?


----------



## Agró

kreiner said:


> Esta es buena. Así que los navarros no decís "el" Osasuna. A ver si nos educáis un poco al resto de los peninsulares .


Es que con "el" hay una duplicación del artículo muy fea; esa -*a* final en Osasun*a*... ¡es el artículo!, y nos suena muy mal por aquí.

Bueno, celebremos, que para eso estamos aquí.

Osasuna: Salud, chin, chin...


----------



## HalloweenJr

kreiner said:


> Mecachis (se me nota la edad). Y yo creyendo que estabas empezando a hablar en griego.


 
¡Ay, chamo. . . mala tuya !


----------



## Colchonero

Lurrezko oinak said:


> ¡Eso digo yo! Colchonero, ¿cuándo sale la priva? Nos tienes secos, muchacho...


 
Perdón, perdón, es que estaba paseando a la Nonna. Sírvanse.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Agró said:


> Quedo más tranquilo; me había temido lo peor.


¿Lo peor? 


			
				Colch said:
			
		

> Perdón, perdón, es que estaba paseando a la Nonna.


Falso, más que falso.
(Aquí me he quedado, en mi mecedora, más _plantá_ que un geranio)


----------



## Agró

aldonzalorenzo said:


> ¿Lo peor?


Lo peor: comparativo o superlativo de "malo".


----------



## HalloweenJr

Agró said:


> Osasuna: Salud, chin, chin...


 
Parece que están celebrando con las copas imaginarias. Les traigo algunas.

¿Pensaban que les iba a ofrecer cerveza? 

A los que les gusta la Zero, no pude porque aquí en Venezuela las eliminaron.


----------



## cbrena

Colchonero said:


> Perdón, perdón, es que estaba paseando a la Nonna. Sírvanse.



Así, sí. ¡Eso es un anfitrión!

El menor a estudiar chismes, griego o matemáticas, pero a estudiar. No sirvas bebidas a los menores.

Aldonza, ¿dónde están las otras chicas? Por hablar un poquito de nuestras cosas entre partido y partido.


----------



## kreiner

HalloweenJr said:


> Parece que están celebrando con las copas imaginarias. Les traigo algunas.
> 
> ¿Pensaban que les iba a ofrecer cerveza?
> 
> A los que les gusta la Zero, no pude porque aquí en Venezuela las eliminaron.


 
¿Pero tú no te ibas a estudiar? A ver si mañana te van a meter un logaritmo...


----------



## Lurrezko

Colchonero said:


> Perdón, perdón, es que estaba paseando a la Nonna. Sírvanse.



Menos mal. Me hacía falta un trago, después de ver cómo Aldonza despanzurraba a sangre fría 1.000 años de poesía española...


----------



## kreiner

Colchonero said:


> Y luego un cafelito en el Derby. ¿Hace?


 
Me pilla de camino al trabajo, así que hasta me ahorro el viaje. Cuando quieras.


----------



## cbrena

kreiner said:


> ¿Pero tú no te ibas a estudiar? A ver si mañana te van a meter un logaritmo...



Neperiano como poco.


----------



## Colchonero

aldonzalorenzo said:


> ¿Lo peor?
> 
> Falso, más que falso.
> (Aquí me he quedado, en mi mecedora, más _plantá_ que un geranio)


 
¿No eras tú? ¿Y a quien he estado paseando en mi nuevo bólido? Ya me parecía que tenía una nuez demasiado prominente...


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Menos mal. Me hacía falta un trago, después de ver cómo Aldonza despanzurraba a sangre fría 1.000 años de poesía española...


¡Qué ignorancia! ¡Qué poco se valora el arte en este foro!



			
				Colch said:
			
		

> ¿No eras tú? ¿Y a quien he estado paseando en mi nuevo bólido? Ya me parecía que tenía una nuez demasiado prominente...


No Colch, no era yo: aquí sigo, haciendo punto... como Penélope.


----------



## Lurrezko

Colchonero said:


> ¿No eras tú? ¿Y a quien he estado paseando en mi nuevo bólido? Ya me parecía que tenía una nuez demasiado prominente...



Si sólo fuera la nuez...


----------



## Colchonero

Y piquen algo por favor.
 Perdón, me refería a esto


----------



## Colchonero

cbrena said:


> Así, sí. ¡Eso es un anfitrión!
> 
> El menor a estudiar chismes, griego o matemáticas, pero a estudiar. No sirvas bebidas a los menores.
> 
> Aldonza, ¿dónde están las otras chicas? Por hablar un poquito de nuestras cosas entre partido y partido.


 
Eso, eso, chicas por favor.


----------



## kreiner

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Menos mal. Me hacía falta un trago, después de ver cómo Aldonza despanzurraba a sangre fría 1.000 años de poesía española...


 
Pues a mi me parece de órdago la fusión (quedaría más moderno _the fusion_) del romancero con Muñoz Seca. Así se hace .


----------



## Colchonero

kreiner said:


> Pues a mi me parece de órdago la fusión (quedaría más moderno _the fusion_) del romancero con Muñoz Seca. Así se hace .


 
Tú dale ánimos...


----------



## kreiner

Colchonero said:


> Y piquen algo por favor.
> Perdón, me refería a esto


 
De nuestro común amigo, el DRAE:

*picar* 
*19. *tr. Mover, excitar o estimular.

¿Es de esto de lo que hablamos?


----------



## Agró

Colchonero said:


> Eso, eso, chicas por favor.


¿Bastarán?


----------



## kreiner

Colchonero said:


> Eso, eso, chicas por favor.


 
Jugador de chicas, perdedor de mus. ¿O estamos hablando de otra cosa?


----------



## kreiner

Colchonero said:


> Tú dale ánimos...


 
Lo siento, pero tengo una debilidad por Aldonza que me pierde...


----------



## Colchonero

kreiner said:


> De nuestro común amigo, el DRAE:
> 
> *picar*
> *19. *tr. Mover, excitar o estimular.
> 
> ¿Es de esto de lo que hablamos?


 
Bueno, es una fiesta. Mientras no protesten los vecinos...


----------



## Colchonero

Agró said:


> ¿Bastarán?


 
Macho, a ver si eliges mejor: hay una que es bizca


----------



## Lurrezko

Oye, me acerco un momento al Foro Ruso, a pillar vodka, y de paso me echo un pitillito...


----------



## kreiner

Colchonero said:


> Macho, a ver si eliges mejor: hay una que es bizca


 
Ubícala, que no consigo localizarla.


----------



## cbrena

aldonzalorenzo said:


> No Colch, no era yo: aquí sigo, haciendo punto... como Penélope.



Penélope, deja de tejer y de esperar a Ulises, que esta noche estamos de fiesta y la fidelidad no se recompensa. Con los chicos tan interesantes que se han reunido aquí...  

Vamos a cotillear un poquito, venga, que ellos harán como que hablan de futbol, pero ¡quiá! estarán al loro.


----------



## kreiner

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Oye, me acerco un momento al Foro Ruso, a pillar vodka, y de paso me echo un pitillito...


 
Cuidado, que el foro es un lugar público y te puede caer una multa.


----------



## HalloweenJr

cbrena said:


> El menor a estudiar chismes, griego o matemáticas, pero a estudiar. No sirvas bebidas a los menores.


 
¡¡Yo no soy un menor!! ¡¡Es más, ese término se eliminó de aquí!! ¿¡Cuál menor!? Tengo *13 *¿¡Acaso soy menor!?  ¿¡Cómo que "a estudiar chismes, griego y matemáticas"!? A mí me dan inglés, y no griego. . . y soy un pro en inglés. Los chismes no se estudian, si acaso todos se meten a periodistas. Matemáticas es demasiado cool; lo he estudiado bastante. Pero no por eso voy a decir que estudiar es mucho más divertido que jugar PS3. ¡¡¡No soy un *JB*. Tampoco soy un Junior (aunque mi apodo lo diga)!!!


----------



## Lurrezko

kreiner said:


> Cuidado, que el foro es un lugar público y te puede caer una multa.



En el Ruso no, que tienen tundra al aire libre.


----------



## Lurrezko

HalloweenJr said:


> ¡¡Yo no soy un menor!! ¡¡Es más, ese término se eliminó de aquí!! ¿¡Cuál menor!? Tengo *13 *¿¡Acaso soy menor!?  ¿¡Cómo que "a estudiar chismes, griego y matemáticas"!? A mí me dan inglés, y no griego. . . y soy un pro en inglés. Los chismes no se estudian, si acaso todos se meten a periodistas. Matemáticas es demasiado cool; lo he estudiado bastante. Pero no por eso voy a decir que estudiar es mucho más divertido que jugar PS3. ¡¡¡No soy un *JB*. Tampoco soy un Junior (aunque mi apodo lo diga)!!!



¡Jovencito! ¿Qué le han dicho? Hala, un pipí y a dormir, que aquí se van a dirimir cuestiones de suma importancia


----------



## Colchonero

¿Vodka? Muy flojo. Voy al Foro escandinavo y traigo algo realmente estimulante.


----------



## kreiner

HalloweenJr said:


> No soy un *JB*


 
Una lástima, porque un JB vendría de perlas.
Tengo que repasar las normas del foro, porque a lo mejor estoy haciendo publicidad indebida.


----------



## HalloweenJr

¡Ahg! Se aprovecharon de que no estaba para armar un escándalo. Recuerden que yo no insulto a nadie. Por cierto: ¿qué dirán las chamas de este foro del link de Agró?


----------



## Colchonero

Lurrezko oinak said:


> ¡Jovencito! ¿Qué le han dicho? Hala, un pipí y a dormir, que aquí se van a dirimir cuestiones de suma importancia


 
No os metáis con el mozo que me ha soltado un buga molón. No le toquéis ni un pelo.


----------



## Peterdg

Después de todo que ya se ha dicho en este hilo, ¿qué más puedo decir yo?

Supongo: ¡¡¡Felicidades!!!

Peter


----------



## kreiner

Peterdg said:


> Después de todo que ya se ha dicho en este hilo, ¿qué más puedo decir yo?
> 
> Supongo: ¡¡¡Felicidades!!!
> 
> Peter


 
Menos mal que hay alguien que pone algo de seriedad en todo esto.
Un saludo, Peter.


----------



## HalloweenJr

kreiner said:


> Una lástima, porque un JB vendría de perlas.
> Tengo que repasar las normas del foro, porque a lo mejor estoy haciendo publicidad indebida.


 
*JB* es un término que prefiero no decirte. Tendré que ver si mejoro mi vocabulario. Así que mejor lo elimino, y evito meterme en problemas serios.


----------



## Lurrezko

Bueno, retomemos el hilo, hagan el favor, que sería muy triste que nos precintaran un hilo de aniversario. Ahora, lo propio sería que el anfitrión nos dijera unas palabras. Un _speech_, si se me permite el anglicismo (y breve, a poder ser).


----------



## cbrena

kreiner said:


> Lo siento, pero tengo una debilidad por Aldonza que me pierde...



Aldonza, ¿qué te dije? Que ya has _pillao_ y tú teje que te teje. Si es que no hago carrera de ella.

Yo en cuanto a tanta chica no tengo mucho que decir, pero envido a grandes. 

(Jugador de chicas, perdedor de mus)


----------



## Agró

HalloweenJr said:


> Por cierto: ¿qué dirán las chamas de este foro del link de Agró?



Espero que estén en la cama (donde deberías estar tú), y sobre todo que no se mosqueen. Es verdad, las del link son todas bizcas, y qué gordas están...


*chamo**, ma**.*
* 1.     * m. y f._ Ven._ *Niño o adolescente*.


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## kreiner

HalloweenJr said:


> *JB* es un término que prefiero no decirte. Tendré que ver si mejoro mi vocabulario. Así que mejor lo elimino, y evito meterme en problemas serios.


 
JB es un acrónimo (ahí va ésa) de Justerini & Brooks. Vale, que lo suyo sería J&B, pero ¿quién lo llama así?


----------



## HalloweenJr

Agró said:


> Espero que estén en la cama (donde deberías estar tú)


 
¿Sabes qué hora es aquí? Son las 19:30 de aquí.


----------



## Colchonero

*Peter*, llegas en el mejor momento de la fiesta. Muchas gracias por venir. De verdad.

(Y no, por favor, nada de discursos: que uno, cuando está bebido se pone sentimental y eso nunca)


----------



## HalloweenJr

kreiner said:


> JB es un acrónimo (ahí va ésa) de Justerini & Brooks. Vale, que lo suyo sería J&B, pero ¿quién lo llama así?


 
En realidad, JB es una palabra malsonante, que prefiero discutir abriendo un hilo. ¡Disculpen por la palabra!


----------



## Colchonero

HalloweenJr said:


> En realidad, JB es una palabra malsonante, que prefiero discutir abriendo un hilo. ¡Disculpen por la palabra!


 
Ah, no, eso no. Borrachos, golfos y lo que se quiera; pero malhablados nunca


----------



## kreiner

HalloweenJr said:


> En realidad, JB es una palabra malsonante, que prefiero discutir abriendo un hilo. ¡Disculpen por la palabra!


 
Yo me refiero a otro JB. Líquido y en botella verde. Adivina adivinanza...


----------



## Colchonero

*Bueno, acabo de decir que nada de discursos y lo mantengo. Sólo una cosita: no podía imaginar que en unas horas este hilo creciera tanto y tanta gente que aprecio se pasara por aquí (y alguna moza que llegará tarde, como siempre). De verdad que no lo esperaba. Abrazos para todos y besos para algunas.  *


----------



## Lurrezko

Colchonero said:


> * Abrazos para todos y besos para algunas.  *



Ya estamos discriminando.


----------



## kreiner

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Ya estamos discriminando.


 
Será por la bizca, digo yo...


----------



## Colchonero

Que estoy muy mayor para experimentos...



Lurrezko oinak said:


> Ya estamos discriminando.


----------



## cbrena

Colchonero said:


> Que estoy muy mayor para experimentos...



Tú experimenta, que nunca es tarde.

Oye, que si tengo que retirarme de la fiesta, me retiro.


----------



## kreiner

Y yo que estaba a punto de gritar eso de "¡que no decaiga!" Pero se ve que para los peninsulares se nos va haciendo tarde.


----------



## Lurrezko

kreiner said:


> Y yo que estaba a punto de gritar eso de "¡que no decaiga!" Pero se ve que para los peninsulares se nos va haciendo tarde.



¿Un chocolatito?


----------



## kreiner

¡Como si fuera Año Nuevo!

EDIT
El problema del lenguaje escrito. No he querido decir: "como si fuera Año Nuevo, ¿a quién se le ocurre?", sino "qué bueno, es como si fuera Año Nuevo".


----------



## cbrena

Lurrezko oinak said:


> ¿Un chocolatito?



Con unos churritos y a dormir. Creo que el protagonista está ya durmiendo la mona sobre el teclado.


----------



## kreiner

Y mañana a trabajar. Pero qué pereza irse a la cama.


----------



## Lurrezko

kreiner said:


> ¡Como si fuera Año Nuevo!
> 
> EDIT
> El problema del lenguaje escrito. No he querido decir: "como si fuera Año Nuevo, ¿a quién se le ocurre?", sino "qué bueno, es como si fuera Año Nuevo".



Ese *como si fuera* no censura, sino jalea. Sería un buen hilo


----------



## HalloweenJr

Agró said:


> *chamo**, ma**.*
> *1. *m. y f._ Ven._ *Niño o adolescente*.


 
*Adolescente*, pues.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

kreiner said:


> Pues a mi me parece de órdago la fusión (quedaría más moderno _the fusion_) del romancero con Muñoz Seca. Así se hace .


kreiner, estas son las palabras más sabias que he oído en mucho tiempo: muchas gracias por valorar el talento.



cbrena said:


> Penélope, deja de tejer y de esperar a Ulises, que esta noche estamos de fiesta y la fidelidad no se recompensa. Con los chicos tan interesantes que se han reunido aquí...
> Vamos a cotillear un poquito, venga, que ellos harán como que hablan de futbol, pero ¡quiá! estarán al loro.


Ya lo siento, cbrena, me ausenté anoche, pero veo que la fiesta terminó bien. Donde esté la bizca que se quiten las demás: no tenemos _ná_ que hacer.


Colchonero said:


> *Sólo una cosita: no podía imaginar que en unas horas este hilo creciera tanto y tanta gente que aprecio se pasara por aquí (y alguna moza que llegará tarde, como siempre). De verdad que no lo esperaba. Abrazos para todos y besos para algunas. *


Sí, claro, solo una cosita, pero en letra tamaño 84 y en negrita: ¿quién te crees que eres? (o es que te está afectando la presbicia...)
Me uno a Lurrezko. Repitamos todos a una: 


Lurrezko oinak said:


> Oye el eco de mi post
> que restalla: ¡Que te den!
> Elogios, arrumacos.
> Que te den merecidos comentarios.
> (Estribillo)
> *¡Que te den y te vayan dando!*
> *En el trance de tu milenario.*


Gracias, Colch, por darnos esta oportunidad de divertirnos: sigue escribiendo.


----------



## swift

¿Y en serio fabricas colchones? Porque en la foto te ves muy rorro.

No sé si debemos felicitarte o felicitarnos por tenerte en el foro.

Gracias por todo lo que tu presencia y participación en WR significa.

Un abrazo,


José


----------



## romarsan

¿Queda algo de la bebida que trajo Lurrezko?
Es una pena dejar una buena conversación por falta de "alpiste"


----------



## Vampiro

romarsan said:


> ¿Queda algo de la bebida que trajo Lurrezko?
> Es una pena dejar una buena conversación por falta de "alpiste"


¡¡Que no se note pobreza!!

Acá traje unos vinitos para seguir la fiesta.
Felicitaciones, Colchonero, es un gustazo leerte. Siempre.
Traje a unos amigotes, espero que no te importe.
Y ellas tampoco se quisieron perder la fiesta.
Un abrazo.
_


----------



## merquiades

Hola Colchonero. Enhorabuena por tu milenario... No hemos coincidido nunca, que suelo leer más que opinar. Pero me encanta tu sentido de humor y tus comentarios siempre me aportan algo. Saludos a mi querido Madrid.


----------



## Colchonero

*Swift, Romarsan, Vampiro, Merquiades*, muchísimas gracias por pasaros y por vuesta amabilidad. Ya veis como está todo: vasos tirados, confetti, gente dormida en las esquinas... Es lo que tienen las fiestas salvajes. Claro que todo fue culpa de Agró y su coro de cheerleaders... 

Un brindis por vosotros.


----------



## Antpax

¡¡Anda!! Colchonero milenario ya, y yo sin enterarme . Habrá que felicitarle pese a su pobre gusto futbolístico . 

Pues eso, majete, que ¡¡Felicidades!!

Ah, que se me olvidaba, traje unas birras para la fiesta.


----------



## Colchonero

Antpax said:


> ¡¡Anda!! Colchonero milenario ya, y yo sin enterarme . Habrá que felicitarle pese a su pobre gusto futbolístico .
> 
> Pues eso, majete, que ¡¡Felicidades!!
> 
> Ah, que se me olvidaba, traje unas birras para la fiesta.


 
Llegas tarde para la fiesta, hormiga vikinga; pero, bueno, alguna miga de algo habrá quedado por ahí para que te la lleves a tu hormiguero. Un abrazo fuerte, *Antpax*, y muchas gracias por la felicitación.


----------



## Lurrezko

¡Nene, ya tengo las fotos de la fiesta! Deberías cambiar de avatar.


----------



## Colchonero

Yo también tengo alguna. Mira esta de Aldonza cuando conseguimos echarla; claro que ella quería seguir...


----------



## Lurrezko

Colchonero said:


> Yo también tengo alguna. Mira esta de Aldonza cuando conseguimos echarla; claro que ella quería seguir...



En fin, al final te han dado y te siguen dando, como rezaba mi letrilla. Qué alegría. Podríamos ir a un chino, a celebrarlo.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Colchonero said:


> Yo también tengo alguna. Mira esta de Aldonza cuando conseguimos echarla; claro que ella quería seguir...


 ¿Esa soy yo? Pero, nen: ¿por qué la tomas contra mí? Si yo estaba tan tranquilita durmiendo la mona...
Apoyo esta moción de Lurrezko: 


Lurrezko oinak said:


> ¡Nene, ya tengo las fotos de la fiesta! Deberías cambiar de avatar.


Es un nene precioso: te pega todo. 

Y sigo animando al distinguido público: 


Lurrezko oinak said:


> Oye el eco de mi post
> que restalla: ¡Que te den!
> Elogios, arrumacos.
> Que te den merecidos comentarios.
> (Estribillo)
> ¡Que te den y te vayan dando!
> En el trance de tu milenario.


----------



## Colchonero

Bueno, mientras no sea a este chino. Y ya puestos, casi prefiero este otro.


----------



## kreiner

Lurrezko oinak said:


> En fin, al final te han dado y te siguen dando, como rezaba mi letrilla. Qué alegría. Podríamos ir a un chino, a celebrarlo.


 
Genial lo del TanDaoVien . Pero, ¿dónde encontráis estas cosas (que supongo que existen y no serán eso que ahora llaman _fake_)?


----------



## Pinairun

Colchonero said:


> Bueno, mientras no sea a este chino. Y ya puestos, casi prefiero este otro.


 
Y en vez de a un chino, ¿por qué no vamos a comernos unas sopas de ajo calentitas, que nos vendrían muy bien?


----------



## Agró

Pinairun said:


> Y en vez de a un chino, ¿por qué no vamos a comernos unas sopas de ajo calentitas, que nos vendrían muy bien?


Yo me apunto (si viene Vampiro).


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

kreiner said:


> Genial lo del TanDaoVien .



--
Me apunto a las sopas de ajo con Vampiro, claro.


----------



## Vampiro

¡¡¿Sopa de ajo?!!
Oh, my dog...
_


----------



## chamyto

Bravo Colchonero , te felicito por tus más de 1000 posts .


----------



## Colchonero

*Chamyto*, gracias por tu felicitación. Ya que a Vampiro no le gusta el ajo, trae unas morcillitas de tu tierra, anda (que llevan sangre). Un abrazo.


----------



## Calambur

Estoy anonadada... según una de las subacepciones del DUE:





> *anonadar.*
> *3 *...¤ Dejar a ÷alguien como sin comprender lo que pasa, el asombro o una impresión fuerte. Ô *Pasmar. ¤ prnl. Quedarse anonadado.


Tenemos a *Colchonero*, un forista sietemesino con un hilo de salutaciones de 121 mensajes... sólo comparable con *Lurrezko*, que apenas lo adelanta en tres meses y ya lleva escritos casi 3.800 _posts_.

WR evoluciona escandalosamente bien. ¡Pidamos aumento de sueldo!


----------



## Lurrezko

Calambur said:


> WR evoluciona escandalosamente bien. ¡Pidamos aumento de sueldo!



Y vacaciones pagadas, ya puestos.


----------



## Colchonero

Calambur said:


> Estoy anonadada... según una de las subacepciones del DUE:
> Tenemos a *Colchonero*, un forista sietemesino con un hilo de salutaciones de 121 mensajes... sólo comparable con *Lurrezko*, que apenas lo adelanta en tres meses y ya lleva escritos casi 3.800 _posts_.
> 
> WR evoluciona escandalosamente bien. ¡Pidamos aumento de sueldo!


 
Pues no te imaginas cómo estoy yo. Quiero pensar que la gente se ha pasado por aquí por la bebida, la comida y, bueno, por esas chicas alegres que trajo Agró. Si busco otros motivos, me pongo tontorrón 

¿Todo bien, Vivi? (Creo que hay otros fiestorros en marcha)


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Colchonero said:


> Quiero pensar que la gente se ha pasado por aquí por la bebida, la comida y, bueno, por esas chicas alegres que trajo Agró. Si busco otros motivos, me pongo tontorrón


Estás _equivocao_. El motivo principal es que son amantes de la poesía, y no han podido evitar admirarse de los versos de Lurrezko y de la menda: ya siento despertarte de tu sueño absurdo. La vida es lo real.


----------



## Colchonero

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Estás _equivocao_. El motivo principal es que son amantes de la poesía, y no han podido evitar admirarse de los versos de Lurrezko y de la menda: ya siento despertarte de tu sueño absurdo. La vida es lo real.


 
Gracias, cielo, tú siempre bajándome del cielo a la tierra


----------



## Agró

Colchonero said:


> ...esas chicas alegres que trajo Agró...





aldonzalorenzo said:


> ...son amantes de la poesía...



Por eso las traje.
¿Qué otra cosa habíais pensado?


----------



## Lurrezko

Agró said:


> Por eso las traje.
> ¿Qué otra cosa habíais pensado?



Versos sáficos, sobre todo.


----------



## Peón

_-Mejor tarde que nunca,_ balbucean aquellos que como yo, andan papando moscas y se pierden las mejores fiestas. De todas formas, algo de papas fritas y vermút quedó, así que la estoy disfrutando. 
¡Un saludo Colchonero! y gracias por permitirme aprender y divertirme en este foro.


----------



## Colchonero

Peón said:


> _-Mejor tarde que nunca,_ balbucean aquellos que como yo, andan papando moscas y se pierden las mejores fiestas. De todas formas, algo de papas fritas y vermút quedó, así que la estoy disfrutando.
> ¡Un saludo Colchonero! y gracias por permitirme aprender y divertirme en este foro.


 
Gracias a ti, Peón. Ha sido un placer.


----------

